# jalepeno cheese cornbread



## desertlites (Mar 18, 2008)

made this last week.We thinking the best we have made thus far! 1 cup medium grind cornmeal-1 cup wheat flour-1/2 tsp. salt-4tsp. baking powder-1 tbsp. sugar-1 egg-1 cup milk-1/4 cup butter. sift dry together add egg milk butter-beat until smooth-don't over do it-I roasted 3 japs-seeded & chopped fine-fried a cup of corn till browned-added 3/4 cup of grated chedder-stir in. bake in greased pan-25 or so min. at 425.


----------



## sumosmoke (May 19, 2008)

Bob - I came across this post and thought it was a really good recipe, something I'll most definitely try. 

Lots of good bbq to be had this upcoming holiday weekend, this sounds like a tasty side item!!


----------



## fireguy (May 19, 2008)

yep, looks like a nice rec. thanks des


----------



## sumosmoke (May 19, 2008)

I've never fried corn so have a question: can you fry thawed, frozen, corn? Or is using it sliced off the cob preferred?


----------



## desertlites (May 19, 2008)

Yup what Ken said. it really is a killer cornbread.


----------



## sumosmoke (May 19, 2008)

We have some fresh candy corn on sale at the farmers market, will pick up a couple ears on my next trip to make a batch of this. Will post some q-vue to entice the others to salivate and try it!


----------



## abelman (May 19, 2008)

Now that looks great. I'll have to file that away for later use. Thanks!!


----------

